# At work



## Christie Photo (Jun 26, 2007)

The fat, bald guy behind the tripod in the top image is me.  The client snapped this while I was making the bottom image.

Pete


----------



## newrmdmike (Jun 26, 2007)

hmmmm, don't look fat to me. . . maybe i don't see you though, jk!


----------



## ClarkKent (Jul 24, 2007)

Wow, now thats some work!  Is that building around here?


----------



## Christie Photo (Jul 24, 2007)

ClarkKent said:


> Wow, now thats some work!  Is that building around here?



It's not far...  Minooka, IL.


----------



## Alpha (Jul 25, 2007)

Those Hensels?


----------



## Christie Photo (Jul 26, 2007)

MaxBloom said:


> Those Hensels?



No.  I wish they were.

It's an old Speedotron 2400 Black Line.


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 26, 2007)

Hey, good to "see" you ... if only we were seeing you :cry: ...

Wow. Those lights!
And all I can ever do is MAKE DO with my camera alone... I still don't even call a simple flash my own...


----------



## Alpha (Jul 26, 2007)

Christie Photo said:


> No.  I wish they were.
> 
> It's an old Speedotron 2400 Black Line.



Hm. They look just like Hensel Integras. Except for the power pack I suppose.


----------

